# First?



## RichT (Oct 17, 2021)

A-basin this morning. Are they the first to open in North America??


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 17, 2021)

Wolf Creek was first open I believe.


----------



## Zand (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


----------



## Edd (Oct 17, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


I used to be 100% down for it when I was a Sunday River homer, but I guess I realized it wasn’t worth the hassle for me. Spring is much more worth my time.


----------



## Zand (Oct 17, 2021)

Edd said:


> I used to be 100% down for it when I was a Sunday River homer, but I guess I realized it wasn’t worth the hassle for me. Spring is much more worth my time.


I mean...I don't hate it on a weekday if you can lap the WROD for a couple hours without conditions going to shit within 30 minutes. I've certainly had fun weekdays on T2 and Rime in October. But just like I don't understand the all the people that flood into Killington on a Saturday in early November to wait 30 minutes for Rime laps, I don't get the people in the above picture either lol.


----------



## lovvetyga (Oct 17, 2021)

Why are there so many people????


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2021)

I have done the killington open for the unwashed a few times.,just have to set expectations low bring a few beers to stash at the top of the lift and chill. Now with the quad it is better.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 17, 2021)

I like skiing be it WROD in the fall or hiking in the summer. 

Models show a number of snow making opportunities next weekend into the early week. Would guess the usual early season players offer October turns this year.


----------



## djd66 (Oct 17, 2021)

From today,… looks pretty awesome!


----------



## FBGM (Oct 17, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


This is why I wish the “normal ski season” was Christmas to April. But never gonna happen.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 17, 2021)

FBGM said:


> This is why I wish the “normal ski season” was Christmas to April. But never gonna happen.


December 15 till the snow melts.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll ski from first day I can to last. But not Connally go as far as Killington of A-Basin from NJ for that.

Last year I drove the 2.5 hrs to Hunter for one TTB trail in Nov, with an Epic pass so it cost me no $ other than travel and it beat not skiing.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


God willing, someday when you have kids, who more than likely are involved in youth Spring sports, it will logistically (still not logically) make more sense!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 18, 2021)

They havent skied in a while..by the end of the season they are done and ready for something else.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.





Kingslug20 said:


> They havent skied in a while..by the end of the season they are done and ready for something else.



Right.  I mean don't you guys have any other hobbies? 

Same applies to Cycling/MTB  for me, Fishing, Golf, going to the beach. 

All will be done in marginal conditions in the spring/early summer and be fully stoked.  By now, I need to really motivate to do any of the above even though right now is usually the best weather conditions for most of the above.   

I'm planning on the easter break to hit A-Basin for the first time.  I'm half guessing by the time i'm ready to book the trip, I may be burnt out on snow riding already this winter and be more stoked on a MTB trip to Moab or AZ or something. 

People got other shit to do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2021)

I think people have unrealistic expectations for how good the skiing is in most Aprils in the East.   Yes, there are typically several great sunny days with lots of terrain open. Yes, you can still get powder days too    But there are also numerous rainy days or days after rain that hit maybe 40 at the base and the snow isn't all that much better than early season WROD.   

Some of those days, it's 50-60 in the flatlands, so people focus on other hobbies, yard work etc.  Kids teams sports also get in the way for families.

Ski season in the East really is mid-December to Mid-March for 90+% of the clientele. 

I see the same thing with boating season.  It's far busier in May and June than it is in September and October, even though the water is best in September out of all of those months.  Saturday the lake was deserted.  But, it was 65, decently sunny over much of Winnipesaukee and the foliage was great.  A similar day in May would have had triple the traffic.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 18, 2021)

And if you have been driving up every weekend..your shot by the end of March..I know I am.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2021)

Killington is making snow on the North Ridge cam!

They'll probably be able to go all day and night into tomorrow AM.  Then it's waiting til next weekend when a strong cold front comes through.


----------



## machski (Oct 18, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Killington is making snow on the North Ridge cam!
> 
> They'll probably be able to go all day and night into tomorrow AM.  Then it's waiting til next weekend when a strong cold front comes through.


I can't get to North Ridge Cam but I don't see anything from the Peak 350 cam.


----------



## slatham (Oct 18, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Killington is making snow on the North Ridge cam!
> 
> They'll probably be able to go all day and night into tomorrow AM.  Then it's waiting til next weekend when a strong cold front comes through.


Forecasted temps at the summit are mid 30's today. Its 34 on Mansfield at 9am. This is not a productive window at all. More a test. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2021)

machski said:


> I can't get to North Ridge Cam but I don't see anything from the Peak 350 cam.


Click the winter tab on the website



			https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain?season=winter


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.



Nor I, to each his/her own, but that looks like the opposite of fun to me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2021)

lovvetyga said:


> Why are there so many people????



I dont think a year goes by here without someone posting that picture, and BION that's not bad.  It gets much worse with people up the hill, etc.


----------



## machski (Oct 18, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Click the winter tab on the website
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain?season=winter


I tried that, it locked up on my phone when I went to the web cam pages from the winter tab.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'm planning on the easter break to hit A-Basin for the first time.  I'm half guessing by the time i'm ready to book the trip, I may be burnt out on snow riding already this winter and be more stoked on a MTB trip to Moab or AZ or something.



I've done Easter at A-Basin; it's fantastic and you wont regret it.  There will still be a ton of snow in April, good chances for storms, and not a single person in that WROD pic will be there.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 18, 2021)

https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/north-ridge-cam?season=winter

looks like 2 guns


----------



## thebigo (Oct 18, 2021)

machski said:


> I tried that, it locked up on my phone when I went to the web cam pages from the winter tab.


----------



## flakeydog (Oct 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


'Cause if you ain't first, you're last!    -RB


----------



## abc (Oct 19, 2021)

flakeydog said:


> 'Cause if you ain't first, you're last!    -RB


To each their own.

You know the saying "early bird gets the worm"? What if you're the worm? "Early worm got eaten?"!!!

I'd be happy to be the last.


----------



## abc (Oct 19, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> And if you have been driving up every weekend..your shot by the end of March..I know I am.


Wouldn't you be less "shot" if you delay your start by a couple weeks? Maybe you can keep going a couple weeks later?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 19, 2021)

flakeydog said:


> 'Cause if you ain't first, you're last!    -RB


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 19, 2021)

abc said:


> Wouldn't you be less "shot" if you delay your start by a couple weeks? Maybe you can keep going a couple weeks later?


Nah..I actualy like hitting the WROD early on...get in 500000000 laps..good way to get back in ski shape. Rather than what some people do..go out west first thing and break their legs..then wonder why...but I biked all season...what happened??


----------



## Mum skier (Oct 19, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


I try to say I have skied “6 months of the year”. So no matter how few runs are open have to get a day in November (failed last year). And have to get a day in April (Covid fail the year before)
We often go for a half day Wachussetts opening weekend, even if it’s only a couple runs. Allows us to shake off the cobwebs, check the kids lease equipment and see what other things they have outgrown. Then if we have paid for a couple nights somewhere at thanksgiving we know everything will be working.
If something close were open in October I would go just to say I had skied in October!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 19, 2021)

I started at Gore WROD 12-6...ended at K in the big storm 4-17...my biggest season to date.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 19, 2021)

@kingslug @Kingslug20 

Am I seeing double here?  Same person new account?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 19, 2021)

yup..can't log in to old account...no response from admin so I created the new and improved slug.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 20, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> I try to say I have skied “6 months of the year”. So no matter how few runs are open have to get a day in November (failed last year). And have to get a day in April (Covid fail the year before)
> We often go for a half day Wachussetts opening weekend, even if it’s only a couple runs. Allows us to shake off the cobwebs, check the kids lease equipment and see what other things they have outgrown. Then if we have paid for a couple nights somewhere at thanksgiving we know everything will be working.
> If something close were open in October I would go just to say I had skied in October!


Yeah I believe I have hit Nov through April every year since at least 2012-2013 with exception of pretty much nobody skiing via lifts in the US in April 2019


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> but I biked all season...what happened??


Do you bike as hard as you ski? 

I took a break from skiing for several years because I was very much into cycling. When I got back on snow, my legs were stronger than ever before!

Since then, as long as I kept up with my cycling intensity through the summer and fall, my return to skiing had not been limited by my leg muscles. Of course I needed to get my balance and snow feel back. But that only takes a couple hours.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 21, 2021)

I dont bike..just lift weights..a lot of people my age head out west in what they think is in good condition..and find out the hard way is not..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2021)

abc said:


> Do you bike as hard as you ski?
> 
> I took a break from skiing for several years because I was very much into cycling. When I got back on snow, my legs were stronger than ever before!
> 
> Since then, as long as I kept up with my cycling intensity through the summer and fall, my return to skiing had not been limited by my leg muscles. Of course I needed to get my balance and snow feel back. But that only takes a couple hours.



100% agree!

Christmas 2019 just before COVID hit, my wife got me a Peloton bike. I had road cycled a bunch in the past, but had never taken a spin class before.

Probably with the "help" of COVID societal restrictions at the onset limiting the things I could do, I started taking LOTS of Peloton classes. BIG improvement in the leg strength/endurance last season (and I had always been doing a 5-6 day a week mix of cycling, walking and running prior to that). I'm now just under 1100 spin classes on our Peloton now and still look forward to getting on it basically every day, and definitely know my fitness and leg enduarnce in particular has improved since it arrived at my house


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2021)

My son is at Abasin today. Only 30 people or so in line to start the day.


----------



## Edd (Oct 21, 2021)

drjeff said:


> 100% agree!
> 
> Christmas 2019 just before COVID hit, my wife got me a Peloton bike. I had road cycled a bunch in the past, but had never taken a spin class before.
> 
> Probably with the "help" of COVID societal restrictions at the onset limiting the things I could do, I started taking LOTS of Peloton classes. BIG improvement in the leg strength/endurance last season (and I had always been doing a 5-6 day a week mix of cycling, walking and running prior to that). I'm now just under 1100 spin classes on our Peloton now and still look forward to getting on it basically every day, and definitely know my fitness and leg enduarnce in particular has improved since it arrived at my house


Nice to hear. I’ve been on a Peloton all summer and shocked at how much I like it. Dropped a quick 12 pounds.  It’s weirdly addictive, as I’ve never been interested in cycling.


----------



## RichT (Oct 21, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> My son is at Abasin today. Only 30 people or so in line to start the day.
> View attachment 52012
> View attachment 52013
> View attachment 52014


That a lot of younger folks.................doesn't anybody work anymore?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 21, 2021)

RichT said:


> That a lot of younger folks.................doesn't anybody work anymore?


That's the local crowd having fun on their day off in the shoulder season mixed with some college kids. Not everyone works 9-5.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2021)

RichT said:


> That a lot of younger folks.................doesn't anybody work anymore?




Looks like a bunch of ski academy racer kids in the line. Which would mean that they tachnically are "at school" even if it's not on the physical campus of their academies right now.  

Most of the academies that head out to CO for early season training send tutors along with the coaches (and all of the race course gear for their team) along with the athletes for the couple of weeks that their typically out there prior to the home hill that their academy is based out of opening for the season


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2021)

My son and his buddies are college kids. He doesn't have class until 6 today.


----------



## abc (Oct 21, 2021)

Edd said:


> Nice to hear. I’ve been on a Peloton all summer and shocked at how much I like it. Dropped a quick 12 pounds.  It’s weirdly addictive, as I’ve never been interested in cycling.


I never thought I'd like indoor cycling. But this past winter, a friend gave me his Zwift when I was rehabbing a broken ankle. I thought I just do it long enough till the roads cleared of snow. I still had the setup even now. I use it on rainy days. Will probably continue in the winter. It's weirdly addictive, just like outdoor cycling. 

There's something about spinning one's legs round and round in circles. It doesn't "sound" fun. But in reality, the "buzz" it cause just feel soooo good!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Forecast looks OK next week.  Not very cold but it's VERY long duration.  Solid 5+ nights in a row of snowmaking starting Monday eve.  This setup definitely favors Killington over other early season players with their higher elevation and aggressive playbook... and the fact they don't have to blow down low.  Sure this is always an advantage but when you get a short but severe cold front this advantage isn't as valuable.

If I had to put down money I'd say Killington opens to passholders Thursday and to the public Friday.  

Noaa- this is elevation 3,400 feet, roughly the base elevation of North Ridge.  Once they get the guns going they usually won't shutdown for temps in the mid-30s when that's only for a few hours in the warmest part of the day.  No deep cold stretches so it's going to be all marginal snowmaking....not like other years when you go to bed with nothing on the North Ridge cam and wake up and there's whales lol.  

Monday Night- Partly cloudy, with a low around 30. Breezy, with a west wind 17 to 21 mph.
Tuesday- Partly sunny, with a high near 36. West wind 15 to 18 mph.
Tuesday Night- Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. West wind around 17 mph.
Wednesday- Partly sunny, with a high near 35. West wind around 14 mph.
Wednesday Night- Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. West wind 10 to 17 mph.
Thursday- Partly sunny, with a high near 33. West wind around 14 mph.
Thursday Night- A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27. Southwest wind 15 to 18 mph.
Friday- A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 33. Breezy, with a west wind 16 to 20 mp


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 30, 2021)

Those are the dates (thur/Fri) I am hearing they are looking at depending on production, but may become fri/sat if too marginal.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Those are the dates (thur/Fri) I am hearing they are looking at depending on production, but may become fri/sat if too marginal.



I thought of @'ing you in my post but knew you'd be on top of it for us


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 30, 2021)

Let's hope it does not get any warmer than those numbers or it's going to be tough.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 31, 2021)

abc said:


> I never thought I'd like indoor cycling. But this past winter, a friend gave me his Zwift when I was rehabbing a broken ankle. I thought I just do it long enough till the roads cleared of snow. I still had the setup even now. I use it on rainy days. Will probably continue in the winter. It's weirdly addictive, just like outdoor cycling.
> 
> There's something about spinning one's legs round and round in circles. It doesn't "sound" fun. But in reality, the "buzz" it cause just feel soooo good!


Just wondering, do you also get this buzz when you cycle outside?

I have never been big on cycling for fitness because I don't get the runner's high (ie endorphin rush) that I get from jogging.  For me, running is best for endorphins, with outside running better than treadmills.  I jump rope for 30 minutes (continuously) at least once a week.  This is a great multi-faceted exercise, but the endorphin rush is less than jogging.  All of the stop/start sports (tennis, skiing, basketball) provide a rather inferior endorphin response.  So I do those for other reasons.

Apparently, some runners get almost no endorphin rush.  I mean, if you can't get the runner's high, why bother running?


----------



## thebigo (Oct 31, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Those are the dates (thur/Fri) I am hearing they are looking at depending on production, but may become fri/sat if too marginal.


You hearing anything out of SR?


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 31, 2021)

thebigo said:


> You hearing anything out of SR?


They only need a couple nights. Next Thurs & Fri look to be the coldest temps.
Blow hard those 2 nights, and open officially Sat 11/6.
???  "Soft Opening" Fri pm ???


----------



## ss20 (Oct 31, 2021)

Temps trending down by a few degrees.  Low-mid 20s at night and not getting above freezing at elevation at K!!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 1, 2021)

thebigo said:


> You hearing anything out of SR?


Sadly both of my contacts there are now gone.

Evenings look decent for a shot at T2 for the weekend, days are a no go. Not sure if their system is ready to go with all of the work going on to that feed line, would assume so but who knows.


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2021)

Based on this mornings models Killington looking very good with snowmaking temps every night through Friday night, and Wed+Thur during the day likely for Northridge elevation. Maybe tomorrow and Friday too, but might be confined to upper section those days. I expect guns will be on before sunset today.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 1, 2021)

No info to base it on, But  Some as saying Sat at the River, I think Sunday or Monday. I will be poking around Friday in case of a Soft opening  too,


----------



## machski (Nov 1, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Sadly both of my contacts there are now gone.
> 
> Evenings look decent for a shot at T2 for the weekend, days are a no go. Not sure if their system is ready to go with all of the work going on to that feed line, would assume so but who knows.


The Cascades feedline looked fully complete a month ago with all new Klik guns installed and the new valve house to split to WC was fully complete.  WC appears fully complete as of last weekend too.


----------



## p_levert (Nov 1, 2021)

Just wondering, is the K1 base lodge upgrade now complete?  If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## skef (Nov 1, 2021)

p_levert said:


> Just wondering, is the K1 base lodge upgrade now complete?  If so, how did it turn out?


Looks like it's wrapped but not yet sheathed (Superstar webcam). I vaguely remember reading somewhere its opening would be delayed thanks to the pandemic.


----------



## urungus (Nov 1, 2021)

https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/mountain-info/mountain-improvements/k1-lodge


----------



## cdskier (Nov 1, 2021)

skef said:


> Looks like it's wrapped but not yet sheathed (Superstar webcam). I vaguely remember reading somewhere its opening would be delayed thanks to the pandemic.


Yea...pretty sure they pushed the timeline for finishing it back another full year. So next year...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2021)

blob:https://www.killington.com/eb4562d6-c6f0-4c7b-8a8d-15061e151585

Won't be long now...


----------



## ss20 (Nov 2, 2021)

Day tickets available on the website starting this Saturday.  Snowmaking on North Ridge and the top quarter of Superstar above Launch Pad.  The real fun will be Wednesday night with a low of 24 degrees and no wind.  

*sigh* I love(d) watching them make snow and trying to figure out when my first day would be.  Everything happens so fast in the NE.  Watch weather a few days out....get a good stretch of snowmaking temps...boom....you're skiing when a week ago it didn't look it.  69" down at Alta already in natural already.... I won't miss WROD season!


----------



## Abubob (Nov 2, 2021)

Zand said:


> I'll never understand why people stand in a line like that to see a 700' vertical WROD in October and then no one skis in April when it's 100% open and sunny and warm.


Amen to that. Areas rush to open with little terrain, poor conditions, and skiers lap it up. (pun not intended) Then abruptly close with full coverage because ... skiers aren't interested? There's just no accounting for people's thinking.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 2, 2021)

It's a lot easier to justify spinning one lift for a long line than all your lifts (and spring grooming, which often involves big push projects to save the base area/thin spots even if most of the mountain is ok) for no lines. Props to Killington for Superstar.


----------



## flakeydog (Nov 2, 2021)

Looks like Killington is on their way for this weekend.  Any more thoughts on Sunday River?  I may be over in that general direction on Sunday and if the skis just happen be in the car I may want to check things out...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2021)

flakeydog said:


> Looks like Killington is on their way for this weekend.  Any more thoughts on Sunday River?  I may be over in that general direction on Sunday and if the skis just happen be in the car I may want to check things out...



If the forecasted temps stay in the general range they're thinking now over the next few days, and there's not some crazy inversions happening to them, then it sure seems like some turns at the River this weekend is likely


----------



## machski (Nov 2, 2021)

flakeydog said:


> Looks like Killington is on their way for this weekend.  Any more thoughts on Sunday River?  I may be over in that general direction on Sunday and if the skis just happen be in the car I may want to check things out...


Whatever the River does, you must be a pass holder, Ikon pass or to clear pack holder.  SR will not be selling day tickets super early season again this year.


----------



## machski (Nov 3, 2021)

Unless they are running an old video loop, nothing going on this morning or overnight at the River.




__





						Sea Esta and Ski Esta Luxury Vacation Homes
					





					www.skiesta.us


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2021)

Sugarbush said they were supposed to start blowing today 11/3.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2021)

It was always a very marginal setup for SR.  It's marginal for K and they're going to be a few degrees cooler than SR.  This scenario is one where Killington can really kick everyone's ass hard.  Looks like they'll be the only northeast player for at least a couple weeks as next week looks super warm


----------



## machski (Nov 3, 2021)

ss20 said:


> It was always a very marginal setup for SR.  It's marginal for K and they're going to be a few degrees cooler than SR.  This scenario is one where Killington can really kick everyone's ass hard.  Looks like they'll be the only northeast player for at least a couple weeks as next week looks super warm


Yes, some people like to complain about the Peak Stairway, but it is a decent solution to their early season connection.  SR has good ability up on upper Locke to get a decent product down fast (I've seent hem go from zero to really good skiing in under 24 hours up on T2, with an acceptable Upper Punch coming online later on opening day) but the download using only every 10th chair is a horrible experience with any type of crowd.  To the point that I do not believe Brian Heon really wants to open just off the midstation.  They realigned and regunned a ton of the lower Punch and Barker Basin this summer.  I do not think that was just for midseason.  It seemed to me much of what they did was to take care of lower mountain issues they have had super early season.  I'm betting they will only midstation IF they have to (like mid month and they can't get temps to open otherwise).  The only way to fix the Locke download would be a detach with a full midstation and I don't see them doing that there.  The ROI just woudn't be there for what is a reliever lift the balance of the season.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2021)

Upper Cannon, Upper Ravine and Links under the guns.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2021)

Puck it said:


> View attachment 52078
> Upper Cannon, Upper Ravine and Links under the guns.




....just....why.... not an early season player and it's all going to melt next week when this cold snap ends.  Either go all-out like K and get open to sell tickets or don't bother.  JMO


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2021)

At night it will be below 32 up through next Tuesday and only in the low 40 during the day up there. Not nuclear


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 3, 2021)

Bretton Woods is firing up the system today. Hopefully they have a food pantry day this weekend as they always did pre pandemic.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Bretton Woods is firing up the system today. Hopefully they have a food pantry day this weekend as they always did pre pandemic.


Usually a weekday I think


----------



## snoseek (Nov 3, 2021)

ss20 said:


> ....just....why.... not an early season player and it's all going to melt next week when this cold snap ends.  Either go all-out like K and get open to sell tickets or don't bother.  JMO


They'll stack it up. They don't play the first to open race but they sure do get aggressive early season getting stuff open in the past couple years


----------



## NYDB (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2021)

snoseek said:


> They'll stack it up. They don't play the first to open race but they sure do get aggressive early season getting stuff open in the past couple years



I'm not so sure they'll have piles remaining.  It's early but all the global models are predicting a warm/wet pattern next week.  Specifics unknown but the way the set-up is it could very well reach the mid 60s or even 70 at my house in CT.  

Who knows...maybe something changes and the warmth doesn't last as long.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 3, 2021)

If they stockpile and don't push, 36 hours of production can last a week of crap weather. They'll lose a lot of volume but there should be something to give a kickstart next window. Mountain weather and northern exposure and tree shading all help too.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 3, 2021)

IceEidolon said:


> If they stockpile and don't push, 36 hours of production can last a week of crap weather. They'll lose a lot of volume but there should be something to give a kickstart next window. Mountain weather and northern exposure and tree shading all help too.


Exactly. They'll weather it out and keep some. When they do open in a few weeks it will be most likely multiple routes and T2B. They are a dark  horse in snowmaking and getting the mtn opened up IMO


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2021)

Last year cannon even surprised me when they opened before thanksgiving. Usually it’s the day after.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Last year cannon even surprised me when they opened before thanksgiving. Usually it’s the day after.


That was the year before.  Last year was not until the first week of December.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## boston_e (Nov 3, 2021)

From Killington's Facebook Page:  



> Winter starts when we say so. And that time is (almost) here.
> The 2021/22 season kicks off Friday, November 5th, thanks to hard work from our snowmakers during this cold snap. The K-1 Express Gondola and North Ridge Quad will spin starting Friday at 10 a.m. for Killington and Ikon Passholders only. Come join the stoke! Not a passholder? Grab your pass today! Lift tickets are available to the public starting on Saturday, November 6, with the best rates if you buy in advance on killington.com.
> Skiing and riding on Rime and Reason will be accessed via the Peak Walkway. Conditions will be for intermediate and advanced skiers and riders only; no beginner terrain will be available. Last upload on the K-1 Gondola will be at 3 p.m., last chair on North Ridge will be at 3:45 p.m., with all skiers and riders downloading on the K-1 Gondola to wrap up the day. See the conditions report at killington.com/conditions for all the details.
> Passholders will be treated to a complimentary lunch on Friday, at either the K-1 Cafe, Peak Lodge, or the Subie Shack located at the base of the North Ridge Quad. Subaru owners, show your car keys at the tent next to the Subie Shack for some awesome (and free) Subaru Swag.
> The stoke is here, will you be? See you Friday!


It would be nice for Killington Pass holders if it was only Killingotn pass holders rather than Killington and IKON


----------



## cdskier (Nov 3, 2021)

boston_e said:


> It would be nice for Killington Pass holders if it was only Killingotn pass holders rather than Killington and IKON



I feel like there may be some contractual reason with Ikon that doesn't allow them to do that.

Although I also feel like using an Ikon day to ski just Rime/Reason is a bit of a waste of a day (unless I guess if you know you don't plan to use many days at K throughout the season).


----------



## boston_e (Nov 3, 2021)

cdskier said:


> I feel like there may be some contractual reason with Ikon that doesn't allow them to do that.
> 
> Although I also feel like using an Ikon day to ski just Rime/Reason is a bit of a waste of a day (unless I guess if you know you don't plan to use many days at K throughout the season).



Probably - but - it is too bad they don't give their most loyal customers - the ones who pay for the more expensive Killington only pass an extra perk.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 3, 2021)

As I replied on K-Zone, opening day and still bitching! 

Look outside. They're once again moving heaven and earth to get people riding.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2021)

boston_e said:


> Probably - but - it is too bad they don't give their most loyal customers - the ones who pay for the more expensive Killington only pass an extra perk.


Not many ski areas just open for their whining season pass holders a day earlier than the unwashed. They are giving you something so stop whining.


----------



## skiur (Nov 3, 2021)

They will be giving you a line from north ridge quad to great northern, I have no interest in being there but to the people that do, enjoy!  I won't be there until you can at least ski to the north ridge quad.  I don't mind so much going up the staircase but hate going down it.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 3, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Usually a weekday I think


I think they do it whenever snowmaking allows. I can hope anyway. This is Sunday November 13, 2016. Nice thin cover day. There was a nice powder day a year or two later on  opening day.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> I think they do it whenever snowmaking allows. I can hope anyway. This is Sunday November 13, 2016. Nice thin cover day. There was a nice powder day a year or two later on  opening day.



Tbh....that looks crazy fun.  I'd rather take that type of "adventurous" terrain over groomed ice balls on Rime any day.  Bretton Woods, yes?


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 3, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Tbh....that looks crazy fun.  I'd rather take that type of "adventurous" terrain over groomed ice balls on Rime any day.  Bretton Woods, yes?


Bretton Woods, yes. Here's one more higher up. And one from opening day 2018 pow day, Nov 16.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 4, 2021)

Heard it snowed at Stowe! 5 inches...


----------



## Zand (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks like Sunday River may not be far behind...


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2021)

Their President has a hard on for being as good (or better) as Killington it wouldn't surprise me lol.


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 4, 2021)

SR possibly Sat......  Guns are crankin' T to B

Maybe a "Soft Opening" Fri ??  only so that KMart can't claim it outright.


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Their President has a hard on for being as good (or better) as Killington it wouldn't surprise me lol.


Yes, but the new GM doesn't want to use the Locke Midstation.  Last night they blew down quite a ways but not into the Locke/Barker Basin.  I can't see opening Friday and given they got nothing down at lift bases, this weekend could be a stretch.  Assuming the midstation skiing isn't happening.





__





						Sea Esta and Ski Esta Luxury Vacation Homes
					





					www.seaestahomes.com


----------



## Jully (Nov 4, 2021)

machski said:


> Yes, but the new GM doesn't want to use the Locke Midstation.  Last night they blew down quite a ways but not into the Locke/Barker Basin.  I can't see opening Friday and given they got nothing down at lift bases, this weekend could be a stretch.  Assuming the midstation skiing isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find that quite sad that the new GM does not like the midstation. It sucks when there is a whole weekend of midstation, but especially for soft afternoon openings midweek, I'd so much rather get stuck at the midstation than not ski...


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2021)

Jully said:


> I find that quite sad that the new GM does not like the midstation. It sucks when there is a whole weekend of midstation, but especially for soft afternoon openings midweek, I'd so much rather get stuck at the midstation than not ski...


Agree, but the midstation downloading is painful with any type of crowd (only 2 to every 10th chair doesn't take many on hill to create pain) tot he point int he past, many have hiked or slipped the rope to ski whatever was available below it (all fainess, I was one of those).  

I can say this, they definitely beefed up the gun setup and layout into the basin this summer.  MM has much better coverage now on the exit and into the Locke load with the lines and new hydrants set up to the right exit skier's right of the lift base.  Barker basin between the lift and lodge has way better coverage now than before with the guns shifted to the pond/lift side there.  They have gone away from the Boyne Fans on Lower Punch to HKD Impulse towers.  If they get the temps, they will be able to lay down cover quickly.  The question is will they get the temps needed down low.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 4, 2021)

machski said:


> Yes, but the new GM doesn't want to use the Locke Midstation.



That is unfortunate, I would much rather hike down from the mid station than deal with K. Early season at SR was a major factor in getting boyne passes this year, they need to figure a long term alternative to compete with K if abandoning the mid station.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't think there is a solution short of installing an upper mountain lift or replacing the triple. The midstation on Locke was the method of buying a few degrees with lack of elevation.

The mid-station was better than nothing. Maybe Brian needs to realize people looking for turns this early will deal with it just like they deal with the Stairway to Heaven? You can put as much new snowmaking equipment on Lower Punch as you want it's not going to raise the resort 2,000 feet.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 4, 2021)

There are certainly a bunch more knowledgeable sr people in here than me but could they open on Oz? Cut a trail from Oz to the top of Jordan? I have no idea if the topography would allow. I get that running Jordan and Oz would be expensive but no different than k.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 4, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I don't think there is a solution short of installing an upper mountain lift or replacing the triple. The midstation on Locke was the method of buying a few degrees with lack of elevation.
> 
> The mid-station was better than nothing. Maybe Brian needs to realize people looking for turns this early will deal with it just like they deal with the Stairway to Heaven? You can put as much new snowmaking equipment on Lower Punch as you want it's not going to raise the resort 2,000 feet.



I always thought Downdraft-Tourist Trap (?) serviced off of Spruce would be a good bet.  That's all high elevation terrain.  Upload/Download on the Chondola.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2021)

The base of Spruce isn't much higher than Locke/Barker base so it wouldn't get them much.


----------



## machski (Nov 5, 2021)

ss20 said:


> I always thought Downdraft-Tourist Trap (?) serviced off of Spruce would be a good bet.  That's all high elevation terrain.  Upload/Download on the Chondola.


They did AmEx once as the early season trail, I believe you up and download the South Ridge Express.  They also looked and tried doing Aurora, with up and download the Chondi and skiing in on Paradigm, Northern Lights in Aurora and back out via Lights Out to Chondi.  They added the extension to Paradigms snowmaking line to the base of Aurora, but they didn't add guns on lower Northern Lights and came up short on the low section.  Downloading large crowds on the Chondi is problematic as well, given only the cabins can download.  Should have seen the huge download line Fall Festival weekend, formed because they were sending full cabins AND chairs up.  Pretty funny seeing some women trying to hike down in what amounted to stilleto boots.

Oz/Jordan just wouldn't work because there is no direct lift access over there to either.  The only real parking is at the Hotel, which would mean you would have to blow Lolla.  Good luck getting that open quick.  Eureka would be a fantastic trail to open early though would need a big upgrade to the snowmaking line as they are no where near spaced tight enough for a quick build.  Just no way to get there.

Newpy, I agree with your sentiment.  But I have seen issues with folks not wanting to wait 45+ minutes to download.  Hiking/skiing down has both been ugly and can only imagine personal injury attorneys salivating over midstation use.  The other issue with the long waits is there are no restroom facilities on hill up there.  At least at Killington, you can walk the staircase without a big wait to get to the heads.  Always thought they could have put some porta-potties up on the flat entry into MM for early season to alieviate that concern.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2021)

machski said:


> They did AmEx once as the early season trail, I believe you up and download the South Ridge Express.  They also looked and tried doing Aurora, with up and download the Chondi and skiing in on Paradigm, Northern Lights in Aurora and back out via Lights Out to Chondi.  They added the extension to Paradigms snowmaking line to the base of Aurora, but they didn't add guns on lower Northern Lights and came up short on the low section.  Downloading large crowds on the Chondi is problematic as well, given only the cabins can download.  Should have seen the huge download line Fall Festival weekend, formed because they were sending full cabins AND chairs up.  Pretty funny seeing some women trying to hike down in what amounted to stilleto boots.
> 
> Oz/Jordan just wouldn't work because there is no direct lift access over there to either.  The only real parking is at the Hotel, which would mean you would have to blow Lolla.  Good luck getting that open quick.  Eureka would be a fantastic trail to open early though would need a big upgrade to the snowmaking line as they are no where near spaced tight enough for a quick build.  Just no way to get there.
> 
> Newpy, I agree with your sentiment.  But I have seen issues with folks not wanting to wait 45+ minutes to download.  Hiking/skiing down has both been ugly and can only imagine personal injury attorneys salivating over midstation use.  The other issue with the long waits is there are no restroom facilities on hill up there.  At least at Killington, you can walk the staircase without a big wait to get to the heads.  Always thought they could have put some porta-potties up on the flat entry into MM for early season to alieviate that concern.


K does put Port-a-potties at the bottom of the north ridge chair so you don't have to hike back up to go.


----------



## machski (Nov 5, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> K does put Port-a-potties at the bottom of the north ridge chair so you don't have to hike back up to go.


That's right, they do.  But they also have the little Hot Dog stand food thing, so that is probably why they need those porta potties there.  Not just out of the niceness of their hearts.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2021)

machski said:


> That's right, they do.  But they also have the little Hot Dog stand food thing, so that is probably why they need those porta potties there.  Not just out of the niceness of their hearts.


Hot dog stand thing also serves beer. Although always brought my own and stored it at the top of the lift with snacks and water.


----------



## machski (Nov 5, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Hot dog stand thing also serves beer. Although always brought my own and stored it at the top of the lift with snacks and water.


One of the nice things about the walkway, plenty of naturally refridgerated stash spots!!


----------



## NYDB (Nov 5, 2021)

Watching North Ridge cam - there is a guy with a little kid who can't snowboard at all.  like can't make 1 turn.  I feel bad for the Kid.  Dad is an idiot.

Also, the chair hasn't moved for 5 minutes.  Can't imagine the line at the bottom


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Watching North Ridge cam - there is a guy with a little kid who can't snowboard at all.  like can't make 1 turn.  I feel bad for the Kid.  Dad is an idiot.
> 
> Also, the chair hasn't moved for 5 minutes.  Can't imagine the line at the bottom


And no one is on it.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 5, 2021)

Definitely some type of issue.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Definitely some type of issue.


People are hiking up - good for those season passholders to help work out the bugs before us unwashed can go.


----------



## Zand (Nov 5, 2021)

Hope everyone enjoyed their hour of skiing lol.

Lift seems to be running at normal speed on the webcam right now. Pretty bizarre.


----------



## Pez (Nov 5, 2021)

website says wind hold, but it doesn't seem very windy


----------



## skiur (Nov 5, 2021)

Website never said wind hold, just said on hold.  Whatever the problem was it has since been fixed.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 7, 2021)

K in surprisingly decent shape today, crowd formed midday but nothing terrible.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 7, 2021)

thebigo said:


> K in surprisingly decent shape today, crowd formed midday but nothing terrible.
> 
> View attachment 52156


Looks like decent coverage hopefully it holds up through the warming next week.


----------



## skiur (Nov 7, 2021)

Temps won't be getting out of the 40's at that elevation so not much worry there.  Down on lower supe it will be a bit warmer so that's a concern.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Nov 8, 2021)

machski said:


> They did AmEx once as the early season trail, I believe you up and download the South Ridge Express.  They also looked and tried doing Aurora, with up and download the Chondi and skiing in on Paradigm, Northern Lights in Aurora and back out via Lights Out to Chondi.  They added the extension to Paradigms snowmaking line to the base of Aurora, but they didn't add guns on lower Northern Lights and came up short on the low section.  Downloading large crowds on the Chondi is problematic as well, given only the cabins can download.  Should have seen the huge download line Fall Festival weekend, formed because they were sending full cabins AND chairs up.  Pretty funny seeing some women trying to hike down in what amounted to stilleto boots.
> 
> Oz/Jordan just wouldn't work because there is no direct lift access over there to either.  The only real parking is at the Hotel, which would mean you would have to blow Lolla.  Good luck getting that open quick.  Eureka would be a fantastic trail to open early though would need a big upgrade to the snowmaking line as they are no where near spaced tight enough for a quick build.  Just no way to get there.
> 
> Newpy, I agree with your sentiment.  But I have seen issues with folks not wanting to wait 45+ minutes to download.  Hiking/skiing down has both been ugly and can only imagine personal injury attorneys salivating over midstation use.  The other issue with the long waits is there are no restroom facilities on hill up there.  At least at Killington, you can walk the staircase without a big wait to get to the heads.  Always thought they could have put some porta-potties up on the flat entry into MM for early season to alieviate that concern.


Has SR thought of clearing a bigger parking lot and put in a small base lodge at Jordan?  It would help extend the season.


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> Has SR thought of clearing a bigger parking lot and put in a small base lodge at Jordan?  It would help extend the season.


Nothing that I have heard of.  Anything is possible now that the Western Reserve is on the map, but that is tagged in the long range vision (2030 and beyond) and I wouldn't expect anything base-wise at Jordan prior to that expansion westward commencing.


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 8, 2021)

Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> Has SR thought of clearing a bigger parking lot and put in a small base lodge at Jordan?  It would help extend the season.


Yes, the original LBO Plan in '93 had a whole "village" area planned for Jordan.
Not only a base lodge, but many more condo's, retail shops, and add'l lifts/terrain were all in the picture.
The plan was always to build the hotel first. But, there was supposed to be a lot more to follow...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2021)

Jully said:


> I find that quite sad that the new GM does not like the midstation. It sucks when there is a whole weekend of midstation, but especially for soft afternoon openings midweek, I'd so much rather get stuck at the midstation than not ski...



When he was GM of Wildcat, he could have easily opened earlier off the Bobcat chair vs top to bottom on Lynx.  Same goes for late season turns; could have beefed up one trail there.  But with both ends of the season the aim was always Lynx which would take at least triple the amount of snow over say lower Catapult. 
Two of very few curious decisions he made at Cat.  Great GM overall though. 

  I just don't think he feels the need to compete as hard with K and that factors into his decision on Locke.  A week later start to the season at SR isn't going to lose him pass holders to K in any meaningful number.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 9, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> A week later start to the season at SR isn't going to lose him pass holders to K in any meaningful number.


It is looking closer to two weeks. I bought boyne passes as a supplement for early season and a mid-season change of pace. Next year our secondary pass will likely be ikon because of these two weeks, can always add k spring pass if necessary.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2021)

thebigo said:


> It is looking closer to two weeks. I bought boyne passes as a supplement for early season and a mid-season change of pace. Next year our secondary pass will likely be ikon because of these two weeks, can always add k spring pass if necessary.



And if you switch over this you will be in a very slight minority of skiers.   Your decision will be barely felt by Boyne. Heck, they'll still get some revenue from you via Ikon. 

The early / late season market is just a tiny fraction of the market.  

99.99% of people buy their Boyne passes because of how much they like the primary season product.  Same goes with K, though admittedly they do have more shoulder season diehards than anywhere and it's part of their brand. 

I'm not sure I'd be all that pissed about the no downloading thing at SR.  I've waited in that line before on Locke and skied wet grass to a mud walk.  It does suck.  I'm also not interested in the stairs at K either.  

It's just one of those about 1 in 5 years where late October and early November has been unseasonably warm.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2021)

They wouldn't have been able to do the Cup last year COVID aside. Pretty similar start to this year but without the cold snap we just had.

Thankfully they were able to really pour it on Great Northern. Two way walkway traffic is a royal PITA. Based on the amount of business they are seeing this is a godsend they got it done. I am still amazed how quickly they did it.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 9, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> And if you switch over this you will be in a very slight minority of skiers.   Your decision will be barely felt by Boyne. Heck, they'll still get some revenue from you via Ikon.
> 
> The early / late season market is just a tiny fraction of the market.
> 
> ...


Clearly my family's passes alone will have absolutely zero financial impact on boyne.

Only point is that the 0.01% of passholders, using your numbers, that care about early season understand there is a certain degree of hassle involved. People willing to pay close to $200, including lunch/tickets/gas, to hike the stairs at K would happily hike down from the locke midstation. I had planned four nights at the grand this weekend, they have the snow all they need to do is run the lift and let me walk down the mountain.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2021)

Much rather walk the stairs at K than mud and grass at SR.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Clearly my family's passes alone will have absolutely zero financial impact on boyne.
> 
> Only point is that the 0.01% of passholders, using your numbers, that care about early season understand there is a certain degree of hassle involved. People willing to pay close to $200, including lunch/tickets/gas, to hike the stairs at K would happily hike down from the locke midstation. I had planned four nights at the grand this weekend, they have the snow all they need to do is run the lift and let me walk down the mountain.


Somebody didn’t plan well…


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> When he was GM of Wildcat, he could have easily opened earlier off the Bobcat chair vs top to bottom on Lynx.  Same goes for late season turns; could have beefed up one trail there.  But with both ends of the season the aim was always Lynx which would take at least triple the amount of snow over say lower Catapult.
> Two of very few curious decisions he made at Cat.  Great GM overall though.
> 
> I just don't think he feels the need to compete as hard with K and that factors into his decision on Locke.  A week later start to the season at SR isn't going to lose him pass holders to K in any meaningful number.


The problem for SR peeps will be if Loon opens at the same time or even earlier than the River.  They do push the season a bit and in the past Loon has even opened with download on Gondi and skiing off East Basin.

And no, SR does not have the snow to open this coming weekend.  The majority of T2 is decent but they did not get enough blown at the crossover to the midstation from what I have heard.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 9, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Somebody didn’t plan well…


Not entirely sure what you are referring to but yes, my plan to optimize late season last year and early season this year via boyne passes did not work out well.


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> They wouldn't have been able to do the Cup last year COVID aside. Pretty similar start to this year but without the cold snap we just had.
> 
> Thankfully they were able to really pour it on Great Northern. Two way walkway traffic is a royal PITA. Based on the amount of business they are seeing this is a godsend they got it done. I am still amazed how quickly they did it.


One thing Killington will do much more of now than SR early is to utilize different guns for different temperature situations to maximize production.  SR is pretty much SV10's with just a smattering of SR7 ground guns now, mostly just on narrow sections.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2021)

machski said:


> The problem for SR peeps will be if Loon opens at the same time or even earlier than the River.  They do push the season a bit and in the past Loon has even opened with download on Gondi and skiing off East Basin.
> 
> And no, SR does not have the snow to open this coming weekend.  The majority of T2 is decent but they did not get enough blown at the crossover to the midstation from what I have heard.



The Loon setup makes vastly more sense than what SR has for lifts / trails to work with for uploading and downloading.  Also makes more sense from a location perspective.  There's probably a slight elevation advantage to Upper Locke trails vs East Basin.   Sunday River is also obviously a bit further north. That said, I still think Loon makes the most sense for early season for Boyne.


----------



## skiur (Nov 9, 2021)

XTski said:


> we skied upper Downdraft and Cascade the week before Thanksgiving last season it was amazing! yes the Beast can cover trails in very little time and I believe they would of had the Cup.  anyone ever View attachment 52172ski the light, see the wizard?



The light is the worst kept secret at K.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Not entirely sure what you are referring to but yes, my plan to optimize late season last year and early season this year via boyne passes did not work out well.


Nor booking the hotel for this weekend


----------



## mister moose (Nov 9, 2021)

skiur said:


> The light is the worst kept secret at K.



Maybe so, but most casual skiers have never heard of it.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 9, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Nor booking the hotel for this weekend


Never said I booked the hotel for this weekend. Other than a seasonal rental, I never book eastern lodging more than 48-72 hours out, no need.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Never said I booked the hotel for this weekend. Other than a seasonal rental, I never book eastern lodging more than 48-72 hours out, no need.


Sorry thought the grand was a hotel.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2021)

machski said:


> One thing Killington will do much more of now than SR early is to utilize different guns for different temperature situations to maximize production.  SR is pretty much SV10's with just a smattering of SR7 ground guns now, mostly just on narrow sections.


Those are all Impulses, but they have been in the sun so long they aren't orange anymore lol. The only trail left with SV10s is Lolla.


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2021)

2Planker said:


> Yes, the original LBO Plan in '93 had a whole "village" area planned for Jordan.
> Not only a base lodge, but many more condo's, retail shops, and add'l lifts/terrain were all in the picture.
> The plan was always to build the hotel first. But, there was supposed to be a lot more to follow...


Yup, that was the plan.  Was suppose to be quite the village.  Last I heard, that had been dropped by Boyne but that was all before they dropped the Western Reserve into ski expansion.  Will be interesting to see if they resurrect the Jordan Village plans or not.


----------



## NYSnowflake (Nov 9, 2021)

abc said:


> I never thought I'd like indoor cycling. But this past winter, a friend gave me his Zwift when I was rehabbing a broken ankle. I thought I just do it long enough till the roads cleared of snow. I still had the setup even now. I use it on rainy days. Will probably continue in the winter. It's weirdly addictive, just like outdoor cycling.
> 
> There's something about spinning one's legs round and round in circles. It doesn't "sound" fun. But in reality, the "buzz" it cause just feel soooo good!


I got hooked on Zwift too in fall of 2020 while rehabbing a broken shoulder and being sad about ski season plans being crushed by COVID.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2021)

I think a Jordan Village would be a mistake.  Outside of the impact on parking, South Ridge makes far more sense for a village.  More centralized, closer to existing restaurants, condos and access road businesses.  It's a bit of a slog to get back to Jordan.  Almost double the drive time from Bethel.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> I think a Jordan Village would be a mistake.  Outside of the impact on parking, South Ridge makes far more sense for a village.  More centralized, closer to existing restaurants, condos and access road businesses.  It's a bit of a slog to get back to Jordan.  Almost double the drive time from Bethel.



IMO, a South Ridge village would be very tight.  And while it is centralized it's already too much of a "hub" with both vehicular and skier traffic.  Jordan would be a great way to add capacity and would be a fresh start.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2021)

ss20 said:


> IMO, a South Ridge village would be very tight.  And while it is centralized it's already too much of a "hub" with both vehicular and skier traffic.  Jordan would be a great way to add capacity and would be a fresh start.



Put a day lodge and parking over at Jordan. 

I don't disagree that South Ridge would be tight, but I don't think it needs to be a very large scale project.  Just something to add a bit more density of lodging and dining in the core area of the resort.  Think Claybrook at Sugarbush, not Spruce at Stowe.

 I just think Jordan is way too far away from the core of the resort and Bethel.  People who weren't staying there would be reluctant to drive out there.   It would be like putting a village at Bear Peak at Killington.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Put a day lodge and parking over at Jordan.
> 
> I don't disagree that South Ridge would be tight, but I don't think it needs to be a very large scale project.  Just something to add a bit more density of lodging and dining in the core area of the resort.  Think Claybrook at Sugarbush, not Spruce at Stowe.
> 
> I just think Jordan is way too far away from the core of the resort and Bethel.  People who weren't staying there would be reluctant to drive out there.   It would be like putting a village at Bear Peak at Killington.



They are putting in new residential units at Bear at K.  

I'm not sure...I'm not just trying to disagree with you.  I just don't see "resort village" and "proximity to the true town" going hand-in-hand as a factor in desirability.  Jackson Gore at Okemo is further from Ludlow than the main base.  People don't seem to care about where their lodging or unit is.  Okemo again for example...tons and tons of units are 3/4 up the mountain that aren't near anything save for being slopeside.  Same with some remote units at Sugarloaf or Sugarbush.  Or Killington the units that are slopeside in Sunrise... in good weather that's a 15 minute drive to the nearest restaurant.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 10, 2021)

I think there is a difference between village and residential units. The village should be near the main established base, but residential units can go anywhere within reason.

Jordan would be a good day lodge addition, but probably not a great village location. Sometimes if you build it they won't come.


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 10, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Put a day lodge and parking over at Jordan.
> 
> I don't disagree that South Ridge would be tight, but I don't think it needs to be a very large scale project.  Just something to add a bit more density of lodging and dining in the core area of the resort.  Think Claybrook at Sugarbush, not Spruce at Stowe.
> 
> I just think Jordan is way too far away from the core of the resort and Bethel.  People who weren't staying there would be reluctant to drive out there.   It would be like putting a village at Bear Peak at Killington.


That "LBO Dream Plan" also included a western Access Rd from Rt 2/North Rd., somewhere in between Gilead & W. Bethel.
Now that would have been cool !


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2021)

2Planker said:


> That "LBO Dream Plan" also included a western Access Rd from Rt 2/North Rd., somewhere in between Gilead & W. Bethel.
> Now that would have been cool !



It would certainly save time for those coming over from the MWV.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 10, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Those are all Impulses, but they have been in the sun so long they aren't orange anymore lol. The only trail left with SV10s is Lolla.


And for the same air capacity, Impulses will in aggregate beat the pants off of a big air/SR7/Ratnik style system at anything like normal snowmaking conditions. The air hogs just have a higher density - all your capacity goes to one trail. It comes down to which is better, opening one trail a day or opening five trails in three days. I'd take the five trails... as long as I have three days. This year, density wins over efficiency.


----------



## Razor (Nov 10, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I think there is a difference between village and residential units. The village should be near the main established base, but residential units can go anywhere within reason.
> 
> Jordan would be a good day lodge addition, but probably not a great village location. Sometimes if you build it they won't come.


The village was a big part of the sales pitch when the Jordan hotel was being built.  People paid $50-60,000+ for quarter shares that are now being sold for $3,000 or $4,000 or less.  Hell, one was recently being given away.  No village, the long ride out there and the incessant wind holds on the Jordan lift are all reasons.  I think one major factor in a new 8 pack, wind resistant lift at Jordan is to appease the hotel unit owners.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 10, 2021)

The journey to Jordan and that lift takes a good amount of people away from the rest of the mountain on the weekend.  It makes all the other liftlines managable.  When it is down it clearly derails the rest of the mountain. That alone is much more important than a couple hundred condo owners that are pissed.


----------



## machski (Nov 10, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Put a day lodge and parking over at Jordan.
> 
> I don't disagree that South Ridge would be tight, but I don't think it needs to be a very large scale project.  Just something to add a bit more density of lodging and dining in the core area of the resort.  Think Claybrook at Sugarbush, not Spruce at Stowe.
> 
> I just think Jordan is way too far away from the core of the resort and Bethel.  People who weren't staying there would be reluctant to drive out there.   It would be like putting a village at Bear Peak at Killington.


South Ridge being turned into anytype of small base village would wipe out parking there, unless they went underground below said village (which would be huge $$$).  There is zero area to expand as it is hemmed in on all sides by residential areas.  So you'd have to garage parking or put in a connection lift and probably garage the lot above SnowCap if they build the village there.

Jordan is way out, but depending on exactly what they have in mind with the Western Reserve expansion, the LBO conceived Jordan village may not be a huge stretch for best location.  Time will tell if they do anything, they need to move lots and units of currently proposed lodging before any village ideas float to the top anyway.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 10, 2021)

IceEidolon said:


> And for the same air capacity, Impulses will in aggregate beat the pants off of a big air/SR7/Ratnik style system at anything like normal snowmaking conditions. The air hogs just have a higher density - all your capacity goes to one trail. It comes down to which is better, opening one trail a day or opening five trails in three days. I'd take the five trails... as long as I have three days. This year, density wins over efficiency.


No argument there, but when it was marginal and we needed snow, we went to our K guns, not our Impulses. That is how Killington continually opens first. With over 72,000 CFM of air, they aren't exactly air limited and do what needs to be done. Now why they continue with their K3000s, Rats and SR7 towers even mid-season, that's something I haven't been able to figure out, but it is more a philosophical question for their snowmaking crew, some of which have been there for 40 years. I would be more concerned with the labor line of continually moving around as well as the overall energy efficiency of their system. Their only saving grace is they have so many they literally just stash them in the treeline at the end of every season where they need them.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2021)

I think winter just started. Between 3 and 3:30 summit of Stratton went from 37.9 to 32.5 and it is snowing up top with mix already at base. Winter weather will inevitably be interrupted as it always is in NE but winter is setting in. THINK SNOW!


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 13, 2021)

So the question now is who opens second - Sugar Mountain NC has been running since noon today. (So has Beech but they aren't traditionally fighting for first to open.) They look to have a couple good nights coming. How much does Sunday River need and how agressive will they be?


----------



## machski (Nov 13, 2021)

IceEidolon said:


> So the question now is who opens second - Sugar Mountain NC has been running since noon today. (So has Beech but they aren't traditionally fighting for first to open.) They look to have a couple good nights coming. How much does Sunday River need and how agressive will they be?


After the R@!n SR needs a lot.  And it is not getting cold up there fast.  I'm in Atlanta tonight, basically the same temps here as Bethel tonight.  Sugar has a very good chance with how the cold is swinging in to be 2nd.


----------



## PAabe (Nov 14, 2021)

Beech is opening on Saturday

No date announced for sugar but "snowmaking in progress - stay tuned"


----------



## Mum skier (Nov 14, 2021)

A number of places are “meant” to open next Friday or Saturday (19th, 20th).  From Epic including Hunter, Stowe, Snow, Okemo and  Wildcat.
Not too hopeful though.......


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 14, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> A number of places are “meant” to open next Friday or Saturday (19th, 20th).  From Epic including Hunter, Stowe, Snow, Okemo and  Wildcat.
> Not too hopeful though.......


Would be decent for them to get real before the last minute with folks making plans.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 14, 2021)

K picked up a few inches overnight, snow is sticky but better than the alternative. Crowd felt busy first thing but a bunch of one and done today.


----------



## PAabe (Nov 14, 2021)

Beech looks ready to open.  Everyone else I have looked at, many have dusting from last night, but don't seem to have significant snowmaking done.  Most of the vail webcams are epically unavailable


----------



## FBGM (Nov 14, 2021)

Not cold enough in Poconos. Nothing more to report there. 

Pushing snow on Superstar for their race that is getting way to close for comfort


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 14, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Beech looks ready to open.  Everyone else I have looked at, many have dusting from last night, but don't seem to have significant snowmaking done.  Most of the vail webcams are epically unavailable


Beech looks decent in their one working webcam, but I've been in those boots before (granted in other places). No way they have enough snow top to bottom to push out right now and open, not from 24 hours of work. There's wall to wall coverage but that's only barely covering grass and rock except for the 50x100 spots actually under the guns. They're no better or worse off for coverage than Sugar. That said, I don't see why with another couple decent nights they couldn't open Upper and Lower Shawneehaw with good coverage on their scheduled opening date - they just aren't there yet.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2021)

thebigo said:


> K picked up a few inches overnight, snow is sticky but better than the alternative. Crowd felt busy first thing but a bunch of one and done today.View attachment 52194View attachment 52194


I was there today as well. Crowded 9:30 to about noon. Then it cleared out in the lift line. The 1 run was still pretty crowded. Snow wasn’t bad. New skis/ bindings and boots performed well and passed the test.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 15, 2021)

IceEidolon said:


> Beech looks decent in their one working webcam, but I've been in those boots before (granted in other places). No way they have enough snow top to bottom to push out right now and open, not from 24 hours of work.


24 hours, no, but Sugar or (probably) Beech could do it in a pinch on 36 hours. 

Sugar is open for the season with a high speed six and 1200' of vertical drop as of 9am today.


----------



## PAabe (Nov 15, 2021)

Sugar wins #2 then I guess


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2021)

So while at K yesterday a young woman is in the lift line without her board on. Get all the way to the the next in line at the chair and still doesn’t. Liftie tells her she has to have her board on. She proceeds to block the whole area as her boyfriend gets on the chair alone.
She finally gets the board on and an ambassador gets on with her to help her. Almost falls off. She gets to the top and wipes out. Saw her a few more times wiping out. I understand all of it except not having her board on. As others have said north ridge this time of year is not for beginners.
She was dressed really nice as most skiing Asians usually are.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 15, 2021)

And is single...today.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> And HE is single...today.


Fixed it for you……..


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 15, 2021)

I remember a buddy's wife early season @ SR many moons ago.

One run, T2 to Sunday Punch,  started at 9am, finished at 12:30pm.  That was it. All morning, 1 run.
Done for the season !
Never returned to the ski house.  Paid in full.
They did get married the next summer.
Then got divorced about 10 years later....


----------



## PAabe (Nov 15, 2021)

So who is still supposed to open this weekend? Beech and Sugarbush on Saturday possibly taking #3 and #4,  Sugarloaf maybe being #5 on Monday?


----------



## urungus (Nov 15, 2021)

These opening dates for Vail resorts are likely to be postponed, but no official announcements yet

*Nov. 19*: Hunter (NY), Mt. Snow (VT), Stowe (VT), Wildcat (NH)
*Nov*. *20*: Okemo (VT)
*Nov. 24*: Mt. Sunapee (NH)


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2021)

urungus said:


> These opening dates for Vail resorts are likely to be postponed, but no official announcements yet
> 
> *Nov. 19*: Hunter (NY), Mt. Snow (VT), Stowe (VT), Wildcat (NH)
> *Nov*. *20*: Okemo (VT)
> *Nov. 24*: Mt. Sunapee (NH)


While they may not have official new target dates, the announcements on social media late this afternoon from these resorts looked pretty official to me that they're being postponed (Mt Sunapee hasn't said that yet, but they have extra days before their target so they could still think there's a chance of hitting that one).


----------



## thebigo (Nov 16, 2021)

PAabe said:


> So who is still supposed to open this weekend? Beech and Sugarbush on Saturday possibly taking #3 and #4,  Sugarloaf maybe being #5 on Monday?


As of this morning, all obviously subject to change:

Sugarbush has day tickets for sale Saturday
Loon - Friday
Sugarloaf - Monday
Sunday River - Thanksgiving
Stratton - Day before Thanksgiving
Bretton woods - not yet for sale


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 16, 2021)

why in the hell would Sugarloaf open on a Monday?


----------



## skiur (Nov 16, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> why in the hell would Sugarloaf open on a Monday?


And before Sunday river?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2021)

skiur said:


> And before Sunday river?


Thinking people may be up for thanksgiving week so maybe that is why. Think more sleep units at sl than sr


----------



## machski (Nov 16, 2021)

skiur said:


> And before Sunday river?


Cannot go by day tickets at Sunday River. They have stated on their report page that when they open, it will only be for passholders and Ikons initially.  Thanksgiving may have been when they originally planned to open up day ticket access.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 17, 2021)

> *Open Daily Starting November 18*
> 
> It's finally here! The 2021-2022 winter season starts on Thursday, November 18 at 9AM. We're *opening to Passholders, Ikon Passholders, and ticket pack holders only* for access to T2 and Upper Sunday Punch on the Locke Mountain Triple. Terrain is for advanced skiers and riders only, and downloading may be required. If you don't have a season pass or ticket pack, Season Passes and Maine Four-Day Passes are on sale now, or join us starting on Sunday, November 21.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, all skier services will be based out of Barker Lodge. The Season Pass Office opens at 8:30AM if you are looking to get your RFID pass printed. Have your RFID from last year? You can head straight to the lift.


----------



## slatham (Nov 17, 2021)

Good to hear SR to open. Looks like an up/down temp cycle to continue. Maybe a storm early next week but models not yet on to a solution. With luck most areas that planned to be open by or before Thanksgiving will at least make Thanksgiving.


----------



## machski (Nov 17, 2021)

Well I'll be damned, they are launching off just the Locke midstation.  Given we are past the midpoint of November and Ma Nature has been a bitch, figured they would use it if they had to.  Hard to figure if that was their intention this year or were boxed into that corner by the uncooperative weather.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't know why this is a surprise.  It is what they have done more often than not.  I guess the know it all reports that they will not use the midstation are just bable as usual.


----------



## speden (Nov 17, 2021)

No opening date yet for Bretton Woods, but they say they are making snow on four trails, and the trails they've picked make me think initially they will be using the gondola as the first open lift. I hope they are able to open before turkey day.

I've been lamenting that their webcam has been down for over a year, but apparently they are planning to put a new webcam in the new Rosebrook lodge at the top in a few weeks. That should be better than the old base lodge cam, but I wish they had both.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2021)

Wonder how close Loon Is to opening...


----------



## machski (Nov 17, 2021)

Hawk said:


> I don't know why this is a surprise.  It is what they have done more often than not.  I guess the know it all reports that they will not use the midstation are just bable as usual.


Just because they have in the past doesn't mean they will moving forward.  We'll see what happens moving forward as this will give BH his first experience with midstation skiing as GM.


----------



## GreenLine (Nov 17, 2021)

I didn't see anyone mention this yet but looks like Cannon is opening the day after Thanksgiving. Announcement on their home page and the mountain report has more info: https://www.cannonmt.com/mountain-report

They just received 6" and temps look like they should be cold enough Thanksgiving weekend with chance of snow the entire weekend.


----------



## machski (Nov 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Wonder how close Loon Is to opening...


Based on their report today I would say a ways away.  They only mention Lower Walking Boss as a lower trail into East Basin.  And I would bet they didn't blow all the way down that either.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2021)

GreenLine said:


> I didn't see anyone mention this yet but looks like Cannon is opening the day after Thanksgiving. Announcement on their home page and the mountain report has more info: https://www.cannonmt.com/mountain-report
> 
> They just received 6" and temps look like they should be cold enough Thanksgiving weekend with chance of snow the entire weekend.


That is their traditional opening day. very rarely they open before or after that day.


----------



## Edd (Nov 17, 2021)

Hawk said:


> I don't know why this is a surprise.  It is what they have done more often than not.  I guess the know it all reports that they will not use the midstation are just bable as usual.


It’s just that, the midstation option sucks so I can see SR trying their damndest to get away from that.


----------



## speden (Nov 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Wonder how close Loon Is to opening...


Is that new Kancamagus 8 seater lift finished now? I'm wondering if those trails can handle the extra traffic. It was often pretty congested at the top just with the old quad.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 17, 2021)

When they do open the skiing at cannon will be as good as anywhere in the east imo. They went nuts last year and got stuff open swiftly. More of that please.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 17, 2021)

speden said:


> Is that new Kancamagus 8 seater lift finished now? I'm wondering if those trails can handle the extra traffic. It was often pretty congested at the top just with the old quad.


Theoretical capacity increase is only around 25% due to chair spacing. May be less in actuality  because people are not used to loading an 8.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Wonder how close Loon Is to opening...


Loon had day tickets listed on website for Friday a couple days ago. Currently have tickets listed for Sunday. Sunday river opens to the public on Sunday; would help spread crowds if SR and loon opened to the public on the same day. Loon was blowing the gondola base this morning but did not make much progress.

The boyne mountains really need more webcams. K is probably the best in this area, SR could use a cam at barker and Loon could use one on the gondola summit and north peak base. Checked the ragged cam today, only one cam but regularly oscillated between a half dozen fixed positions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Loon had day tickets listed on website for Friday a couple days ago. Currently have tickets listed for Sunday. Sunday river opens to the public on Sunday; would help spread crowds if SR and loon opened to the public on the same day. Loon was blowing the gondola base this morning but did not make much progress.
> 
> The boyne mountains really need more webcams. K is probably the best in this area, SR could use a cam at barker and Loon could use one on the gondola summit and north peak base. Checked the ragged cam today, only one cam but regularly oscillated between a half dozen fixed positions.



Too funny.  And I'm in full agreement.  More cams = more better.

I'm just flashing back to the 80s where my only knowledge of conditions as a kid was looking at a small conditions report in the back page of the sports section in the Boston Globe.  Right next to the NBA and NHL standings they'd list all the ski areas, how many lifts and trails they have open and any snow 24 hours ago.

Then along came the high tech conditions reports you could call into.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2021)

speden said:


> Is that new Kancamagus 8 seater lift finished now? I'm wondering if those trails can handle the extra traffic. It was often pretty congested at the top just with the old quad.


Don't know if it's passed inspection by the state yet, there have though been photos of those big bubbles on the haul rope in the last few days


----------



## Mum skier (Nov 17, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Theoretical capacity increase is only around 25% due to chair spacing. May be less in actuality  because people are not used to loading an 8.


Or more to the point “unloading” an 8...........


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2021)

Not a bad line for first chair.


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Too funny.  And I'm in full agreement.  More cams = more better.
> 
> I'm just flashing back to the 80s where my only knowledge of conditions as a kid was looking at a small conditions report in the back page of the sports section in the Boston Globe.  Right next to the NBA and NHL standings they'd list all the ski areas, how many lifts and trails they have open and any snow 24 hours ago.
> 
> Then along came the high tech conditions reports you could call into.


I started skiing in the 80's. But it was in a region with fairly reliable weather pattern (no freezing, no rain). 

When I moved to the northeast with its freckle weather, I got into a few bad days within a couple seasons (complete with a car wreck). Resulting in my stopping skiing in the northeast altogether. I switching to fly away ski vacation in the west.

AZ is the reason I'm skiing in the northeast again, with the "crowd sourced REAL condition report". Webcam is good. It at least shows coverage. But it still doesn't always show the surface condition. I'm not going to drive hours to ski refrozen crap.


----------



## urungus (Nov 18, 2021)

abc said:


> the northeast with its freckle weather


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 18, 2021)

Damn northeastern gingers ruining the weather.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2021)

Beautiful day.


----------



## slatham (Nov 18, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Damn northeastern gingers ruining the weather.



Ha, I have a ginger skiing daughter at UVM. Believe me she isn't ruining the weather. To the contrary, you want her controlling the weather!


----------



## MadKitty (Nov 18, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Beautiful day.


Looks good! How close do you think they are to being top to bottom?


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2021)

MadKitty said:


> Looks good! How close do you think they are to being top to bottom?


Bottom is ski at your own risk per staff and patrol. About half the people downloading, half skiing down. On lift now but planning to ski down at lunch time, will report back.


----------



## Zand (Nov 18, 2021)

Usually skip stair season at Killington unless it's something special like a mid October opening. Hoping to kick things off at SR on Tuesday, weather permitting.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2021)

In such a rush they didn't even run the cat over it. Got lucky with the wx today so it softened up. Skiing looks great.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 18, 2021)

Edd said:


> It’s just that, the midstation option sucks so I can see SR trying their damndest to get away from that.


But they are open.  Without it they would be another week out.  Skiing beats not skiing.  I will ski the midstation every time.  If you go at noon all the baffons get sick of the line and leave and the afteroon is fine.  I am there every year and I have not had a bad day.  Until Sunday River figures out how to add 1000 vert I think they should embrace it.


----------



## Edd (Nov 18, 2021)

Hawk said:


> But they are open.  Without it they would be another week out.  Skiing beats not skiing.  I will ski the midstation every time.  If you go at noon all the baffons get sick of the line and leave and the afteroon is fine.  I am there every year and I have not had a bad day.  Until Sunday River figures out how to add 1000 vert I think they should embrace it.


I wouldn’t if I were them.  T2B or don’t bother. They’d be fine, I think.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2021)

Edd said:


> I wouldn’t if I were them.  T2B or don’t bother. They’d be fine, I think.


Everything about today was awesome: the crowd, the actual skiing, the weather, the beer, the new friends, the burger - everything.

If SR had not opened I would have spent the day staring at a laptop and troubleshooting code.

If anybody from the mountain should ever happen to read this - thank you SR for the flexibility to use the midstation.


----------



## machski (Nov 18, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Theoretical capacity increase is only around 25% due to chair spacing. May be less in actuality  because people are not used to loading an 8.


It has a loading conveyor, so that hopefully will cut down on misloads since it shuttles you into proper position at the proper time (and can even be raised up for the little ones to load easier).  Unload to be determined, but that next chair isn't coming in anywhere near as fast as the quad did due to much greater chair spacing on the line.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 18, 2021)

One more picture from a great day.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2021)

Beauty.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2021)

Cannon shows Dec 3rd as opening day now...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon shows Dec 3rd as opening day now...


Snow production has good up high, but they had guns going to where the chair crosses overhead and they produced absolutely nothing. Temps have been marginal and wet bulb has not been cooperating.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 19, 2021)

I can't see  Stratton making 11/24 opening with the limited windows for snowmaking temps.  Maybe they could make the weekend?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 19, 2021)

Night time temps at Stowe look promising.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2021)

Puck it said:


> Snow production has good up high, but they had guns going to where the chair crosses overhead and they produced absolutely nothing. Temps have been marginal and wet bulb has not been cooperating.



I wonder if high diesel prices have impacted their forecast with how aggressive they want to be to blow to the bottom between now and next weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder if high diesel prices have impacted their forecast with how aggressive they want to be to blow to the bottom between now and next weekend.


i am not how that impacts them.  Their pumps are powered electricity.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 19, 2021)

He likely means the compressors, but as far as I know they are ancient Joy electric compressors. The only hill I know of that still have diesel pumps is Wildcat - their boosters are because they can't get 3PH up the hill.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> He likely means the compressors, but as far as I know they are ancient Joy electric compressors. The only hill I know of that still have diesel pumps is Wildcat - their boosters are because they can't get 3PH up the hill.


I think Cannon has upgraded their in the main pump house and they have the brand new pump house near Goat path entrance or exit. I can tell the difference with that run.


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2021)

Puck it said:


> Snow production has good up high, but they had guns going to where the chair crosses overhead and they produced absolutely nothing. Temps have been marginal and wet bulb has not been cooperating.


Hill looked nice bathed in white last night as I drove by.
SR was very good yesterday, even after the warm opening day Thursday.  Just read, they are officially TTB today on the Punches.  Cascade has good initial cover and they are working that, Ecstacy looked close yesterday so guessing by full open to day tickets tomorrow, Barker Quad likely in play.  Not sure how close RS is, may be in play tomorrow too depending on production last night and today/night.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 20, 2021)

machski said:


> Hill looked nice bathed in white last night as I drove by.
> SR was very good yesterday, even after the warm opening day Thursday.  Just read, they are officially TTB today on the Punches.  Cascade has good initial cover and they are working that, Ecstacy looked close yesterday so guessing by full open to day tickets tomorrow, Barker Quad likely in play.  Not sure how close RS is, may be in play tomorrow too depending on production last night and today/night.


Do they typically work on spruce or south ridge after Locke and barker are done?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2021)

machski said:


> Hill looked nice bathed in white last night as I drove by.
> SR was very good yesterday, even after the warm opening day Thursday.  Just read, they are officially TTB today on the Punches.  Cascade has good initial cover and they are working that, Ecstacy looked close yesterday so guessing by full open to day tickets tomorrow, Barker Quad likely in play.  Not sure how close RS is, may be in play tomorrow too depending on production last night and today/night.


It is very thin though.  It was snowing on and off all day yesterday.  Guns are lit up top again and on mid Cannon as far as I can see.


----------



## slatham (Nov 20, 2021)

Bromley (and Stratton in background) making progress, at least top half.


----------



## Granite1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon shows Dec 3rd as opening day now...


Mount Sunapee announces opening day Wednesday, 11-24-21.   They can open but Cannon can't?


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Do they typically work on spruce or south ridge after Locke and barker are done?


Spruce will be next, first just lower half of Risky to tie in Lazy to Tourist Trap.  Rumors of guns on Amex yesterday, didn't notice that myself.  I'd be shocked a bit, they usually hit Upper Risky next as it's just half a trail to open Spruce Triple.  After Spruce opens, they usually try for Lower Lazy and Broadway in South Ridge and Easy Street to complete the Barker Link.


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2021)

Puck it said:


> It is very thin though.  It was snowing on and off all day yesterday.  Guns are lit up top again and on mid Cannon as far as I can see.


I know, could still see the grass through it.  Just did look nice, close to wishing I had changed over to my snow's in the notch too.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2021)

machski said:


> Spruce will be next, first just lower half of Risky to tie in Lazy to Tourist Trap.  Rumors of guns on Amex yesterday, didn't notice that myself.  I'd be shocked a bit, they usually hit Upper Risky next as it's just half a trail to open Spruce Triple.  After Spruce opens, they usually try for Lower Lazy and Broadway in South Ridge and Easy Street to complete the Barker Link.


Did look like upper risky that they were blowing snow on.
There were some pileups on a couple of choke points on lower sunday punch. scrapped off messes just before a few of the choke points.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 21, 2021)

Granite1 said:


> Mount Sunapee announces opening day Wednesday, 11-24-21.   They can open but Cannon can't?


Not too sure about them getting open by the 24th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugarloaf opening tomorrow.  Some question why bother opening on a Monday.  I think it's a smart move.  Let people ski on it a few days before the holiday weekend.  Seems to help cut down death cookies etc.  So, the surface will be better for the masses.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 22, 2021)

Stratton pushed back opening date to 11/27


----------



## slatham (Nov 22, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Stratton pushed back opening date to 11/27


Not surprised they'll miss the 24th, but would have thought Friday? But maybe they want extra time to drain......


----------



## urungus (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Dickc (Nov 22, 2021)

That is OK, my priorities are a bit different on skiing now that I've had 4 back surgeries in 5 years.  I'll wait for some decent snow and more than a WROD to venture out.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 22, 2021)

Belleayre is planning to open 11/26 and I plan to be there.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2021)

Loon opens Friday 11/26


----------



## slatham (Nov 22, 2021)

In a move reminiscent to last year, Bromley moving opening day from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 23, 2021)

Stowe is still holding off on a date..SugarBush opens tomorrow. Guess I''' just have to go up there and see this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Stowe is still holding off on a date..SugarBush opens tomorrow. Guess I''' just have to go up there and see this weekend.


I am guessing that sometime today, after a survey around the mountains and how big the whales made last night are, that the Epic resorts slated to open already/soon, will put out a bit of an update as to when an opening date is likely to happen.

They'll know what they have down on the hill today, The forecast for the next say 48 hours should be fairly accurrate for them to plan on how much more they should be able to produce given the forecast. So it should be easier to make a realistic call on when they can get some lifts spinning


----------



## thebigo (Nov 23, 2021)

Just to summarize: The Ikon pass holder sitting around today planning out their ski weekend have five confirmed options for Friday. The epic passholder has zero.


----------



## slatham (Nov 23, 2021)

Magic making snow! Lower Magic Carpet so as to avoid the still needed work road.


----------



## slatham (Nov 23, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Just to summarize: The Ikon pass holder sitting around today planning out their ski weekend have five confirmed options for Friday. The epic passholder has zero.



More bothersome to an Epic holder is the lack of any information about opening. This HAS to be a centrally controlled situation. The local mountain ops team know exactly how much snow they have, and how much more they need, and what they can put down by Thursday. That's why every non-Vail resort that plans to be open this weekend has already announced when. 

Epic-fail.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes..epic fail..as expected


----------



## snoseek (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm guessing a few epic resorts will open this weekend.


----------



## RichT (Nov 23, 2021)

Hunter is making snow top to bottom on the usual two trails.......


----------



## JoeB-Z (Nov 23, 2021)

Somehow the Epic central control did not get to Sunapee who said they would open on 11/24 and changed that yesterday. And its not like the weather turned against them, just reality.


----------



## Zand (Nov 23, 2021)

Wachusett is still trying for Friday. Might be tight getting that in after a warm Thursday. Sunday seems more likely.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2021)

JoeB-Z said:


> Somehow the Epic central control did not get to Sunapee who said they would open on 11/24 and changed that yesterday. And its not like the weather turned against them, just reality.



The snow report on Sunapee's website hasn't been updated since April 11th. Lol


----------



## thebigo (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretton woods - Friday. 



> Opening day will be Friday at 9 AM! Lift and trail status updates will be coming soon so be sure to check back often. Making snow on Outer Bounds, Range View, Crawford's Blaze, Big Ben, Ben, and Rosebrook Meadow. Cold temps have returned and we continue to pile up the snow. Please be advised that there is no hiking allowed at this time. Please respect the mountain operations team and their efforts to get the mountain open.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 23, 2021)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Belleayre is planning to open 11/26 and I plan to be there.


Will likely hit Belleayre this weekend if neither Hunter not anywhere in NEPA opens. Looks like they plan to open Dot Nebel with 927 foot vertical 

$60 not a bad price for a weekend ticket at the only place closer than VT.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2021)

Stowe and Mount Snow open on Friday. No word from Okemo yet


----------



## snoseek (Nov 23, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Stowe and Mount Snow open on Friday. No word from Okemo yet


I'd be willing to bet Wildcat opens real soon as well.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 23, 2021)

Blue Mountain in Pennsylvania is going to try to open Friday.


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 23, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I'd be willing to bet Wildcat opens real soon as well.


Hopefully..... But it looks real bare in spots.
Will burn a few Comps for BW this weekend.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 23, 2021)

asnowmobiler said:


> Blue Mountain in Pennsylvania is going to try to open Friday.


 GSS wants to know what your source is?


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

Jiminy is blowing on a few trails today


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 23, 2021)

They've opened on 36 hours of runtime,
and they'll get more than that between now and Friday. They're absolutely able to do it.

Edit: Blue, not Jiminey.


----------



## slatham (Nov 23, 2021)

IceEidolon said:


> They've opened on 36 hours of runtime,
> and they'll get more than that between now and Friday. They're absolutely able to do it.
> 
> Edit: Blue, not Jiminey.



Actually I think that applies to Jimmy too........


----------



## FBGM (Nov 23, 2021)

No snowmaking at Camelback last night. Very weird. Everyone else in area was on.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 23, 2021)

gorgonzola said:


> GSS wants to know what your source is?


It was posted by them in a Facebook post.
edit: can’t find it now But I did see it posted by them.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 23, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423462539320440


----------



## PAabe (Nov 23, 2021)

GSS will be disappointed


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 23, 2021)

I saw the post after seeing several by them saying TBD and then saw one saying they were shooting for Friday. I was surprised to see it and not surprised to see it gone.


----------



## PAabe (Nov 23, 2021)

Montage aiming for next weekend (3rd, 4th, or 5th)









						Time to make the snow
					

Ski resorts around the area have started making their own snow this week as the temperatures have dropped.




					www.wnep.com
				




Other NEPA tentative dates:
Elk 15th
Blue 3rd
Shawnee 18th
Camelback 4th
JF 3rd
BB 17th. Still confused as to why vail is trying to open JF before BB when BB is highest elevation in NEPA and requires less snow.  They probably could have opened it for Black Friday - lows in 20s and teens all week and highs in the 30s in lake harmony


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2021)

asnowmobiler said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423462539320440


If you've never seen one of those TF10 fan guns in person, they're BIG! 

The little hill in CT where my kids high-school races are held at, Mount Southington, got both a TF10 and one of Demac-Lenko's BIG Titan 4.0's later in the season last year, and got to see them running 1 evening we were training there, and they are IMPRESSIVE! 

Depending on the amount of water that the snowmaking crew has flowing through them, they can not only make a big whale quickly, but the throw on them makes getting coverage 50+ yards from the location of the fan gun easy, and with less time in the cats after blading the whales out across the slope.

Those big fans certainly aren't for every trail width, but for wide trails, especially when they're flowing over 100 gallons a minute through them in GOOD wet bulb temps, they're IMPRESSIVE for folks who like to geek out a bit on snowmaking tech!


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 24, 2021)

drjeff said:


> If you've never seen one of those TF10 fan guns in person, they're BIG!
> 
> The little hill in CT where my kids high-school races are held at, Mount Southington, got both a TF10 and one of Demac-Lenko's BIG Titan 4.0's later in the season last year, and got to see them running 1 evening we were training there, and they are IMPRESSIVE!


Give me the Titan over a TechnoAlpin any day.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 24, 2021)

Stowe weather forecast.​*Opening Day: Friday, November 26*
We finally got the good cold temperatures our snowmakers needed! This latest cold shot, along with impressive snowmaking from our team, has us ready to announce an opening day. Stowe Mountain Resort will open for the 2021-2022 winter season on Friday, November 26.

I think I know where I will be......


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 24, 2021)

Belleayre pretty close to official for Sat.
I will be there Sun unless Hunter opens (as I have Epic pass)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2021)

IceEidolon said:


> Give me the Titan over a TechnoAlpin any day.



I mean it's not like TA's show up multiple times a season on various snowmakers groups fully engulfed in flames or anything like that!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 24, 2021)

drjeff said:


> I mean it's not like TA's show up multiple times a season on various snowmakers groups fully engulfed in flames or anything like that!


 Really???


----------



## PAabe (Nov 24, 2021)

Blue confirmed for 12/3, 9am, next friday.  Vista/Burma and Come Around/Midway/Main Street side.  That side has good (lack of) exposure for holding snow (ice) despite Blue's elevation

They are cross honoring employee season passes with Camelbackthis year  which is interesting in regards to future multi mountain pass availability

They may be 1st in the state along with Montage, 7 springs, and/or JF - interested to see what happens here

If JFBB wants to continue to claim 1st to open they better be opening at 8:30 lol


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 24, 2021)

That sucks, I'm off this Friday, next week I work Friday and Saturday.

"They are cross honoring employee season passes with Camelback this year which is interesting in regards to future multi mountain pass availability"
That would be great!


----------



## Zand (Nov 24, 2021)

Wachusett Saturday 11/27. 10 consecutive years they've opened in November.


----------



## urungus (Nov 24, 2021)

Okemo has confirmed they will be opening on Friday the 26th


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2021)

Zand said:


> Wachusett Saturday 11/27. 10 consecutive years they've opened in November.



One would hope so considering the money they've put into that snowmaking system and how little it takes to open Wa Wa up. They can put a sh*tload down fast.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 25, 2021)

Starting at Hunter Sunday


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2021)

The reality of vail not opening a nh hill in the week is setting in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2021)

snoseek said:


> The reality of vail not opening a nh hill in the week is setting in.



Not even Sunapee?  Weak


----------



## snoseek (Nov 25, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Not even Sunapee?  Weak


I guess we will see but nothing announced for NH yet.


----------



## skef (Nov 26, 2021)

Smuggs is allowing uphill travel _before_ their opening day. A first?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464304121696108548


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 26, 2021)

Arrived in town after a 5 hour ride in the rain..but..snowing on the mountain..typical Stowe..snowin and blowin. Moguls...moguls..moguls..almost top to bottom moguls due to the heavy snow. I got there at 1245...a nice opening for the season..hopefully it keeps dumping..
Oh..not crowded at all due to the rain..tomorrow will be a different story im sure.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 27, 2021)

Still snowing..forecast call for more until 1
Guess i should have brought fatter skis


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 27, 2021)

Holy ahit..its a friggin blizzard..only triple opening at this time..wind is a howlin!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 27, 2021)

Well..that was a rather sporty day...


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 2, 2021)

gorgonzola said:


> GSS wants to know what your source is?


Just stumbled on this on FB. I knew  I saw it posted they were trying to open by then.


----------



## PAabe (Dec 3, 2021)

asnowmobiler said:


> Just stumbled on this on FB. I knew  I saw it posted they were trying to open by then.


you are now infamous on PASR forum with GSS and Bleu the True crew
lol situation but the intel definitely much appreciated and was the most up-to-date at the time


----------



## PAabe (Dec 3, 2021)

Blue 1st chair in PA, Pennsylvania open for skiing 12/3/21!

Away they go


1st chair is pink pants dude 2nd tower on the left


Unless someone can prove vail Jackson Frost stupid operation is actually open right now:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm going to JF tomorrow I'll let you know if they're open


----------



## snoseek (Dec 3, 2021)

Cannon opened this morning on 16 trails and are moving snowmaking to the front 5.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Cannon opened this morning on 16 trails and are moving snowmaking to the front 5.


Just drove by. Winter in the notch for sure. Outback with Blizzaks off the road south of Cannon.


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 3, 2021)

WildcatMtnAlerts                    @WildcatMtn


Good morning. ALL LIFTS are currently on wind hold. We will continue to evaluate.


----------



## slatham (Dec 4, 2021)

https://matthewparrilla.com/mansfield-stake/

Somebody asked for Mt Mansfield snow stake data. The traditional site - a UVM site (they own the property) has not been updated, but this site has been. It appears by just gathering the data as reported by NWS.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 4, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm going to JF tomorrow I'll let you know if they're open


Decent day 1 at jack frost  2 blue runs and 2 green runs.  Not too crowded.  Felt good to be on snow again!  1st day since breaking collarbone on 2/10 skiing


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 4, 2021)

PAabe said:


> you are now infamous on PASR forum with GSS and Bleu the True crew
> lol situation but the intel definitely much appreciated and was the most up-to-date at the time


Defiantly a tight knit group over there and some are quite entertaining. I’m sure I know a few but never hung out with them.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 6, 2021)

asnowmobiler said:


> Defiantly a tight knit group over there and some are quite entertaining. I’m sure I know a few but never hung out with them.


I'm a regular on the board but not part of that tight knit group as, even the one year I had a Blue pass and was a regular there, I stuck by my "upper lot" approach (why drive back down a mountain and up again at the end to have to take a lift before I ski) and never got into their "get there at opening bell and ski 2-3 hrs before it gets crowded then spend the afternoon tailgsting" routine. Coming from further away I was more on the ski 9-1 and head home routine.  Fresh groomed man-made corduroy wasn't all that worth disrupting my sleep schedule for.


----------



## urungus (Dec 11, 2021)

Bousquet opened yesterday and Berkshire East is scheduled to open next weekend, despite the week of horrible weather ahead


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## PAabe (Dec 17, 2021)

It was looking pretty thin based on trip reports and the blue webcam.  The snow coming further north will be rain at Blue but then they should be able to get some serious snowmaking done with the low temps after that


----------



## IceEidolon (Dec 18, 2021)

Yep, give Blue a couple cold nights and they'll flex their massively oversize pump system (though now that they're over 100 auto low E guns it's not so oversize).


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 18, 2021)

They do a great job of pilling it up quickly. I wished they were a little further north so they wouldn't have so many freeze/thaw cycles but it is what it is and I'm grateful to live fairly close.


----------



## IceEidolon (Dec 19, 2021)

The real question is when will Coming Soon open.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m disappointment they aren’t going to continue to continue call it that, I thought it was so cool they did last year. 
I screwed up last year and bought an Epic pass and haven’t skied it yet.


----------



## urungus (Dec 21, 2021)




----------

